# Lightroom for $70 at B&H only on 2/15



## unfocused (Feb 14, 2012)

Valentine day special ends tonight at midnight.

http://view.e.adorama.com/?j=fe6015787264007e7d14&m=fefa1c7077670c&ls=fdf113767664057a751d7773&l=fe9a16707767017b76&s=fe201d7374620379721373&jb=ffcf14&ju=fe3816707767017f761476&r=0


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom for $80 at Adorama*

Version 4 is in beta testing, and when it is released in May or June, you can get the upgrade price, so your total will still be less than new cost. I doubt that you will get a free upgrade, however.


----------



## kdw75 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom for $80 at Adorama*

A couple of days ago Newegg had it for $100 and I missed out. Looks like that was a good thing.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom for $80 at Adorama*


Mama mia, that's a spicy meatball!!

Great deal -- almost makes me wish I didn't already have a license.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## CanonLITA (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom for $80 at Adorama*

I followed the link, but looks like when you proceed to checkout it goes to $134.95.... :'(


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom for $80 at Adorama*



CanonLITA said:


> I followed the link, but looks like when you proceed to checkout it goes to $134.95.... :'(



From Adorama's Facebook page:

"Sorry about the glitch with the LR3 Special, we will honor the Special price on all orders placed until midnight. Email [email protected] w/order # and will fix the order in the morning."

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/Adorama?sk=wall


----------



## CanonLITA (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom for $80 at Adorama*



DJL329 said:


> CanonLITA said:
> 
> 
> > I followed the link, but looks like when you proceed to checkout it goes to $134.95.... :'(
> ...



Thanks for the update, still I'm happy I did't see it in time and Adorama did't reply to my email.. http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/adobe-lightroom-3-for-69-at-bh/


----------



## Aaron78 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom for $80 at Adorama*

B&H has it for $69.95 until midnight. It's on backorder, but i believe they expect more tommorow


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom for $80 at Adorama*



Aaron78 said:


> B&H has it for $69.95 until midnight. It's on backorder, but i believe they expect more tommorow



Lucky you! Buying this to Europe from B&H:

1. UPS Worldwide Saver 3-5 Business Days Delivery	$43.35
Duties & Tax $54.71

2. UPS Worldwide Saver 3-5 Business Days Delivery	$82.75
Duties & Tax $93.03

depending on country


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom for $80 at Adorama*

I could not resist the $69.95 price, I bought one to give as a gift. LR4 will cost $299.95, but the upgrades are usually $99.95.


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 21, 2012)

When I upgraded Photoshop the last time, they offered lightroom for an extra $99. So CS6 might be a chance to pick it up cheap.


----------



## JonJT (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone know when Lightroom 4 will be available?


----------



## CanonLITA (Feb 22, 2012)

Any news on the backordered copies at B&H? Did anyone get it?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 22, 2012)

CanonLITA said:


> Any news on the backordered copies at B&H? Did anyone get it?



I thought they quoted 3-4 weeks?


----------



## bigblue1ca (Feb 23, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> CanonLITA said:
> 
> 
> > Any news on the backordered copies at B&H? Did anyone get it?
> ...



Not quite, I ordered at around 10PM (EST) on the sale day and they quoted me Feb 27 or 28th (can't remember exactly) for the availability date, on which I assume it will ship.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2012)

bigblue1ca said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > CanonLITA said:
> ...



I looked again at B&H, it lists expected availability FeB 24, so it might be shipping this week. I wonder if it will come direct from Adobe? I seem to recall that happening in the past.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Feb 23, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I looked again at B&H, it lists expected availability FeB 24, so it might be shipping this week. I wonder if it will come direct from Adobe? I seem to recall that happening in the past.



Interesting, maybe it'll ship sooner then. We'll see, it'll ship when it ships. I've learned a lot of paitience waiting on this site for Canon to make various releases. ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 14, 2012)

I got mine the first week of March. Adobe says it qualifies for a free upgrade to ver 4, so I've uploaded my B&H receipt and am waiting for the final approval.

If you bought LR 3 on one of these deals, I'd go to Adope.com and chat with the support person to arrange for a free upgrade to version 4.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 19, 2012)

I finally received Adobe's approval for a free upgrade to LR4 from the $70 B&H deal on LR 3.

That makes it a better than hoped for deal.

If you haven't already done tis, contact Adobe and request a free upgrade.


----------

